# almost anything computers..



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to introduce my partner, Tim Wilaby,, he has been here for 10 years and has been maintaining all of our computers and web sites over the years..

If it has to do with computers he can probably do it,, this is going to be a addition to our business to help us through the winter,

Repairs, services

scan photos to disc

slides

cassetts

vinyl albums

45s

documents

please give us a call and a try, we can save your prescious pictures for years to come...

Tim Wilaby

Almost Anything Computers

Emerald Coast Marine Inc

4610 Saufley Field Rd

Pensacola Fl, 32526

850-456-8196

850-455-8138

:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

How many of us old farts out there have a stack of our favorite albums that we cant play anymore,, we can put them on a disc for you,,, and clean them up,, they sound really good... cya:usaflag


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

ivan ate my large record collection with lp's that went back to the late 60's:reallycrying

if it would have been on disk i would at least still have music

:letsdrink


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:usaflag


----------

